

Demand For The iPhone Is Weak And Apple's Cutting Orders - abdophoto
http://www.businessinsider.com/wsj-demand-for-the-iphone-is-weak-2013-1?op=1

======
clarky07
This story is over a month old, and has been debated over and over. It is also
basically a short copy and paste of part of a WSJ article that is behind a
paywall.

